

Show HN: Open source WebRTC powered Skype/Hangout alternative - malditogeek

I just presented at FOSDEM a personal project I&#x27;ve been working on. Give it a go and tell what you think. Cheers!<p>VMUX is a Skype™ alternative that runs in the browser. It&#x27;s built on top of WebRTC so you don&#x27;t need to install any plugins or use Flash. You can do one-to-one or multi-party video calls and all the communications are P2P and encrypted.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vmux.co
======
asadlionpk
Thanks for sharing the code! I am working on a product which has this skype-
like module.

------
shawnk
[https://vmux.co](https://vmux.co)

